# E8400>3.6GHZ with stock cooling system?



## Blongpop (May 24, 2008)

This is my setup:
(It is a gaming pc)

Windows Vista 64 Bit

Intel E8400 @3.0GHZ w/ Stock Cooler

```
http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLAPL
```
4gb Kingston DDR2 RAM (not sure about the rest of the specs i paid 90CAN$ for each 2gb stick)

Gigabyte EG43M-S2H v1.0

```
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Spec.aspx?ProductID=2878
```
Zotac GeForce 9800GTX+ 512MB

```
http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_geforce_9800_gtx_plus_us.html
```
I think 450W PSU I am not sure atm (Brand name ACEPower)

Case with Direct isolated flow to processor


If it is at all possible could someone provide instructions on how to do so plz and thank you.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you read this thread? It will give you some insight.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I would not overclock on a system that is already underpowered (450w AcePower).
With a 9800GTX+ and an overclock you should be using a quality 750w PSU see the power supply sticky in my Signature.


----------



## Blongpop (May 24, 2008)

Ok I just opened her up and It is a 500W AcePower PSU but mainly i should grab a 750W before thinking of anything?

Other then that i should be ok with the system I have?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Quality 750w is the key word.
Brands and Models of Quality Power Supply Units
Seasonic - any model
Corsair - any model
Thermaltake - "Toughpower" series only
Coolermaster - "Real Power Pro" series only
PC Power & Cooling - any model
Silverstone - any model

For 3.6 the stock heat sink should work but you'll have to watch the temps close, how many case fans do you have and where are they located?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I agree with wrench97, also it is not a good idea to overclock with stock heatsinks. They are designed to work with the processor at stock speed so you will probably be revving the fan on the heatsink which will mean it will give up sooner or later. Your best getting an aftermarket CPU.

The E8400 cpus are really good at overclocking I have mine at 3.91 and have had it higher but doppped to 3.91 because of the summer temperatures.


----------



## Blongpop (May 24, 2008)

there is a big fan located directly under the PSU and the processor fan the cases removable side has a sleeve attachment that encloses the processor's fan for direct flow


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I normally add a front fan to suck air into the case,
What case do you have?


----------



## Blongpop (May 24, 2008)

im not sure model is check back in the next cuple day and ill provide pictures.


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

You are not quite ready to start oc'ing yet, but you will be if you let us help you.

Please follow advice of greenbrucelee and my teammates.
1. http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html

2. Replace psu with a QUALITY unit. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006

3. Get a good aftermarket heatsink. (Use Arctic Silver 5 thermal paste when installing)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118003

My E8400 has been screaming along at 3.6 for about a year and a half now.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Like WRENCH was saying; you can get to 3.6ghz on stock cooler, but you will ALWAYS have to be aware and watchful of your cpu temps

smarter move is an after market heatsink/cooler

even the cheaper Artic Freezer pro 7 will help you alot 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134&Tpk=artic freezer 7 pro


and then their is the "daddy"

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118020


----------



## thaFunkster (Jul 19, 2009)

Blongpop, I will watch this thread with interest, as I have almost exactly the same system as you (ATI Videocard, but probably equivilent). I am currently going through the steps in the Sticky thread so I can work out what to do. I dont think my case is ideal, as its a cheap generic one, but it also has the side fan outlet onto the cpu fan. I cant afford a new PSU or cooler, so I am hoping I can do it with what I have (460W Coolermaster).


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A case with good airflow and a quality PSU will allow a fair amount of OC'ing with a stock HSF. 
Remember, Oc'ing Voids the CPU warranty.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

thaFunkster said:


> Blongpop, I will watch this thread with interest, as I have almost exactly the same system as you (ATI Videocard, but probably equivilent). I am currently going through the steps in the Sticky thread so I can work out what to do. I dont think my case is ideal, as its a cheap generic one, but it also has the side fan outlet onto the cpu fan. I cant afford a new PSU or cooler, so I am hoping I can do it with what I have (460W Coolermaster).




if you cant afford a new PSU right now; then how will you cope with the costs of multiple replacement parts like motherboard and video card or motherboard and hard drive when those get killed from the death zap of a poor quality power supply that isnt capable of overclocking and has horrible overload circuit protection if any at all ?


----------



## thaFunkster (Jul 19, 2009)

Hmmm, ok ok, point taken. So do I not bother to OC, or do I dish out the cash.... :/

What would you recommend out of this (Corsair 550W),this (Real Power Pro 550W) or this (Silverstone 550W)? Thanks.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Neither. You want a 650w PSU.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005&Tpk=corsair 650


----------



## thaFunkster (Jul 19, 2009)

Why do I need a 650W? I run one DVD, 1 videocard, one HDD. Thats pretty much it... Isnt 550 enough?

EDIT: Hmm, thats a damn good price all the same, I might go ahead and buy that.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

One graphics card takes up a lot of power, mate. If my CPU weren't overclocked my graphics card alone (Radeon 4870) would draw as much power as the rest of my computer combined! The GTX260 is comparable to the Radeon 4870. I use a Corsair tx750w PSU, 650w is the minimum recommended. It *might* manage on a 600w. It will turn on with 550w, but the card will be straining, especially if you're overclocking as well, and you'll run a high risk of burning out the card or the PSU, and you'll likely start to see inferior performance.


----------



## thaFunkster (Jul 19, 2009)

Ok, I have just purchased a 550W Coolermaster PSU, as well as the Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro cooler and thermal paste.

Newegg dont ship OS, otherwise would have got the 650W


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

thaFunkster said:


> Ok, I have just purchased a 550W Coolermaster PSU, as well as the Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro cooler and thermal paste.
> 
> Newegg dont ship OS, otherwise would have got the 650W


the reason people have said a higher wattage PSU is that when you are overclocking you are making the system use more power (electricity). if you have a low wattage psu or a crap make then things can go wrong.

When you overclock you are not just making the cpu faster you are changing the FSB (front side bus) which is on the motherboard, which connects to other pieces of hardware like the graphics card and hard drive when you change the FSB this creates more need for power and also creates more heat which is why a decent cooler is needed.

You can overclock with a stock heatsink but you will be over revving it if you overclock alot and these stock heatsinks do like being over revved and what you don't want is for it to die on you and your system overheat.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

thaFunkster said:


> Why do I need a 650W? I run one DVD, 1 videocard, one HDD. Thats pretty much it... Isnt 550 enough?
> 
> EDIT: Hmm, thats a damn good price all the same, I might go ahead and buy that.





becasue there is no savings buying a 550 watt for starters


----------



## thaFunkster (Jul 19, 2009)

greenbrucelee said:


> the reason people have said a higher wattage PSU is that when you are overclocking you are making the system use more power (electricity). if you have a low wattage psu or a crap make then things can go wrong.
> 
> When you overclock you are not just making the cpu faster you are changing the FSB (front side bus) which is on the motherboard, which connects to other pieces of hardware like the graphics card and hard drive when you change the FSB this creates more need for power and also creates more heat which is why a decent cooler is needed.
> 
> You can overclock with a stock heatsink but you will be over revving it if you overclock alot and these stock heatsinks do like being over revved and what you don't want is for it to die on you and your system overheat.


Ok Greenbrucelee, I hear you. I have already purchased a Corsair 550W PSU, and a cooler for the CPU, so I should be fine? I mean if I am ok with a cheapo 460W ATM, then I should have plenty of room to move with a decent brand 550W?

Blongpop, I apologise, I will stop hijacking your thread, and post in my own from now on... 

Good luck with the OC.


----------

